# Difficulty with breeding



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

So this we had 2 does that we're giving us a hard about breeding. One will be a 3rd freshener and one is a first freshener. They were both bred to two different proven bucks. The ff has been bred 3 times now and the 3rd freshener is going back tonight for her 3rd time. So my question is: has anyone else been having problems with their does taking? Any suggestion to help take?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

What kind of minerals are they getting? Deficiency in minerals and poor conditioning are typical causes for does not to take.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We would need to know what all in food and supplements you give them. Also when was the last time a fecal was done?


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> We would need to know what all in food and supplements you give them. Also when was the last time a fecal was done?


We feed blue seal dairy grain. Each night we give manna pro minerals and BOSS. We had fecal done over the summer for the health certificate.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What about copper and selenium supplements?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep Im thinking the same thing Karen. If you intend to breed them now, Id hit em up with some multimin90, wait a couple of weeks and try again. Id do the bucks as well.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Just adding that the minerals should be free choice , available at all times. Adding it to their food is sort of making them eat it even if they don't need it. The selenium and copper is very important for their health and kidding.


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> What about copper and selenium supplements?


We gave copper pills over the summer to everyone and are probably going to this month again.


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Just adding that the minerals should be free choice , available at all times. Adding it to their food is sort of making them eat it even if they don't need it. The selenium and copper is very important for their health and kidding.


And we are working on getting a mineral feeder. We want to build our own. We do have block in their outside pen but I know that the blocks don't have everything they need


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

So I'm still having a few problems with them taking. The 3rd freshener looks to be starting an udder but it hasnt even been 3 weeks since the last breeding. The last breeding she had was 1/21 and she wasn't quite interested but stood a few times. Is it possible for her to have taken on another date and came back in heat? I saw another post on here with something similar to what is happening. Any help would be great.


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

I think we are going to do a blood test to see if she is pregnant. Does anyone know the cost of it?


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

$6.50 through Biotracking


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

NDgirl said:


> So this we had 2 does that we're giving us a hard about breeding. One will be a 3rd freshener and one is a first freshener. They were both bred to two different proven bucks. The ff has been bred 3 times now and the 3rd freshener is going back tonight for her 3rd time. So my question is: has anyone else been having problems with their does taking? Any suggestion to help take?


Maybe cystic?? We have a few that are like that. There is a shot for it. cysterellian I believe it is called? We got it from our vet


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Another Q for you: Are these driveway breedings? 

We went 2 years with NO kids trying driveway breedings. This year I boarded my girls at the breeder's from a week before their heats until 3-4 days past when they were known to have accepted the buck. This season I have 3 pregnant does. 

If you are doing driveway breedings then you may be just hitting one side or the other of fertility...

I also have one doe who is now CLEARLY pregnant, but who acts like she's in heat all the time. She just a weirdo!


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

groovyoldlady said:


> Another Q for you: Are these driveway breedings?
> 
> If you are doing driveway breedings then you may be just hitting one side or the other of fertility...


Yes they are driveway breedings. The 3rd freshener would be put in a pen with him but that was only for 30 to 50 minutes. This was our first time breeding her, we brought her last year already pregnant and she was kept with a buck for 3-5 days.


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

bbpygmy said:


> Maybe cystic?? We have a few that are like that. There is a shot for it. cysterellian I believe it is called? We got it from our vet


Can you explain cystic? I have seen it in other posts but not exactly sure what it is.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

NDgirl said:


> Can you explain cystic? I have seen it in other posts but not exactly sure what it is.


I was hoping someone else would explain because I'm not really sure, I do know it can cause them to not be able to be bred.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

A cyst is a fluid filled sac on the ovary - there can be one or many - they can block the egg release or excrete hormones which prevents the egg from implanting.


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> A cyst is a fluid filled sac on the ovary - there can be one or many - they can block the egg release or excrete hormones which prevents the egg from implanting.


How do you know if they have cystic? How common is it?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I don't know how common but from what I have read on here they have short heat cycles and/or have problems getting pregnant.


----------

